# More than 1 sub in a trunk



## Brown_note (May 4, 2017)

Let me preface this by saying this is a "trying to understand thread", not a "judging" thread.

There is a line that is crossed when your system gets to a loudness level where you start damaging your ears, your bass gets way out of proportion with the rest of your speakers, etc. I have one 12" Dayton HO in a small sealed box and it's all I can handle. I can feel if I turn it up anymore, I'm going to really do some damage. I also find SPL competitions a strange concept (there's no SQ element at all?). Anyway, here's my questions for people with setups like four 10"s in their trunk.

- Do you ever wear ear plugs? What's the point of playing something louder than human hearing capabilities?

- Are you really just here to annoy people at stop lights and don't want to admit it?

- Do you care about SQ, or is it really just about the drop?


PS: Get off my lawn!


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

Its about personal preference. I like more than less, but Im not hammering around the neighborhood at all hours either. I now have 2 subs in my truck and thats so I can hear them with the front speakers when Im rolling up the highway at 70mph with the windows down. To keep the quality up with the volume you need more air moving! Its not always about SPL.

Granted Ive been the kind of guy in the past, oh 15 years ago to have 4 12's in a Focus hatchback and beat myself up every drive. Surprisingly years of that abuse and I still have the best hearing of anyone I know. Drives my wife crazy because I hear crap she doesnt like a squeak or rattle and I have to go deal with it.

Really it rolls down to preference.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

human hearing is very forgiving at frequencies below 100 hz so all that bass isn't doing much if any damage to hearing, nothing permanent from what I've read. I like to have more than I need because more air moving with less movement from the actual speaker just sounds better, even if its not played loud most of the time.

its kind of like driving a prius, its fine most all the time, great car, does what you ask it to do and just works..but then theres that 1 ******* you need to pass to get over a lane to exit the freeway, and you just don't have the power like your old mustang had to do it..so you miss the exit and gps beeps and says rerouting..in that 1 moment you miss that power.


----------



## Garcbomber (May 26, 2017)

If you haven't been in a vehicle capable of 140+ with music, then you'll never understand.

Also, ears and senses vary. Some like 4 bangers/6 cylinder engines with V-tech and to blow off valves and guys, others like women and V8's with real "natural" muscle.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Garcbomber said:


> If you haven't been in a vehicle capable of 140+ with music, then you'll never understand.
> 
> Also, ears and senses vary. Some like 4 bangers/6 cylinder engines with V-tech and to blow off valves and guys, others like women and V8's with real muscle.


Haha, what the hell is this?

"You'll never understand"

and 

"others like women and V8's with real muscle"

So, women and V8 engines go hand in hand, and if you don't like a car with a giant motor, then you don't like women? Real muscle? Power is power, and if a turbo 4 cylinder can keep up with a V8 that has twice as much displacement, that's not saying good things about the V8. 

This is the most comical gatekeeping I've seen in a long time, thanks for the laugh.


OP, multiple subwoofers doesn't mean that the intention is SPL. A speaker that moves less, produces less distortion. Using multiples will allow you to reach a particular SPL while keeping excursion, and therefore distortion lower. Multiple woofers has just as much benefit to SQ as it does for SPL.


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Brown_note said:


> Let me preface this by saying this is not a "judging" thread.
> 
> - Do you ever wear ear plugs? What's the point of playing something louder than human hearing capabilities?
> 
> ...


No. What did you say?
Yes. There are loads of threads on here on diyma that talk about being loud at stop lights or shaking the windows at the drive-thru.
No. SQ is never discussed on this site.

PS: If it's too loud you're too old!

But seriously, have to spent much time reading this site?


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

:lurk: :snacks:

This should be entertaining.....


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, I should also attempt to provide a reasonable answer instead of just sarcasm.

In addition to the reasons gijoe provided above, some people use multiple subs to resolve nulls/dead spots that can occur when using a single sub.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Some do it simply for aesthetics


----------



## St7_77 (May 17, 2019)

Lycancatt said:


> human hearing is very forgiving at frequencies below 100 hz so all that bass isn't doing much if any damage to hearing, nothing permanent from what I've read.


Is there medical science that supports the "bass is less harmful" idea? Have you talked with an Audiologist? Everything mine told me suggested that loud bass is worse for your hearing than loud treble (if by treble we mean above 4K). 

In addition, our personal definition of "loud bass" is in reality much louder than treble, causing us to **think** we're doing no long run damage when we actually are.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

gijoe said:


> Haha, what the hell is this?
> 
> "You'll never understand"
> 
> ...


I know this thread got necrobumped but this made me laugh. No replacement for displacement for that instant kick in the ass a healthy v8 gives you. And I bet a higher displacement naturally aspirated v8 would outlast a turbo v6 by a good margin. To top it off the girls at my Alma Matre had a thing for v8 trucks (GM mainly). Bryant, AR was ******* as hell back in the 90's before things changed and there was a mass exodus out of Little Rock. So there is a sliver of truth to guys with a v8 under the hood getting the girlI drove a v6 F-150 at the time:blush:


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

St7_77 said:


> Is there medical science that supports the "bass is less harmful" idea? Have you talked with an Audiologist? Everything mine told me suggested that loud bass is worse for your hearing than loud treble (if by treble we mean above 4K).
> 
> In addition, our personal definition of "loud bass" is in reality much louder than treble, causing us to **think** we're doing no long run damage when we actually are.


I have spoken with an audiologist and they said bass wasn’t as harmful as higher frequencies. And this makes sense if you look at the frequencies most people start to lose first. And high frequency loss is not an age issue, it is an environmental issue. This was validated with a test of indigenous people in northern Canada where the elders did not have the hearing loss of most urban citizens. With that said, it doesn’t mean loud bass can’t cause hearing damage too, just that loud high frequencies would likely cause damage much quicker.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I installed car stereos 20+ years ago and now I’m more into home theater than car audio though I will be running a single 12 in my car. Here are some reasons for multiple subs.

* Multiple subs driven at the same volume as a single sub of the same type will have less distortion, so better sound quality.
* Multiple lesser subs might be easier/cheaper to amplify than a single strong subwoofer amplifier. Meaning, a 500/600w sub channel on a 5-channel amp might be cheaper than getting a dedicated mono amp, assuming you’re going to buy multiple multi-channel amps anyway. I ran into this when I switched from a pair of SI BM MK Vs powered by the 5th channel on a pair of Alpine PDX-V9s to a single SI RM-12 and had to buy a 1x1200w Alpine PDX-M12.
* Multiple subs might help reach higher output at deeper frequencies. Just because you have the capability doesn’t mean you need to utilize the full capability. A single sub may not have as much output as desired below 30 Hz, as an example.
* if your sub has much more output potential but you don’t use the potential, the sound quality will be better because the sub won’t be pushed hard.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dgage said:


> I have spoken with an audiologist and they said bass wasn’t as harmful as higher frequencies. And this makes sense if you look at the frequencies most people start to lose first. And high frequency loss is not an age issue, it is an environmental issue. This was validated with a test of indigenous people in northern Canada where the elders did not have the hearing loss of most urban citizens. With that said, it doesn’t mean loud bass can’t cause hearing damage too, just that loud high frequencies would likely cause damage much quicker.


Makes sense now. I do know I like my top end rolled off a little more than most people I know.


----------



## St7_77 (May 17, 2019)

dgage said:


> I have spoken with an audiologist and they said bass wasn’t as harmful as higher frequencies. And this makes sense if you look at the frequencies most people start to lose first. And high frequency loss is not an age issue, it is an environmental issue. This was validated with a test of indigenous people in northern Canada where the elders did not have the hearing loss of most urban citizens. With that said, it doesn’t mean loud bass can’t cause hearing damage too, just that loud high frequencies would likely cause damage much quicker.


Interesting. The way my doc explained it... the hearing part of your ear is like a tongue with hairs (cilia) all over the top and bottom, to hear a high pitch sound, the vibrations only have to shake the first (near the start of it) area of the hairs. To hear bass frequencies it has to move further and further down (longer waves), but this is shaking all the "treble hairs" along the way as well. 4KHz is typically a point of curve and this is where volume abuse induced hearing loss begins, near 4K then as those loosen and fall off it starts spreading out from there.

Very much agreed that it's not simply aging but modern noise. I'd heard of that study as well.


----------



## BudgetSQ (Jan 29, 2019)

I have (2) 12's in infinite baffle configuration. I want lots of headroom on the subwoofer so that I can hear the cello, tympani and string bass notes in Vivaldi, Mozart and Handel, but then be able to turn the subwoofer levels down when listening to Dire Straits and other acoustical numbers. Usually I keep the subwoofer volume on the head unit at 10% maybe 20% and its all I need.


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

As others have said, it's primarily about head room and lower distortion. There's just something about the way bass sounds coming from large cone area. It's not always about being loud or using every ounce, but the ability to have large dynamic changes with less distortion. 

And sometimes it's all about the window flex... lol...

Josh


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

Brown_note said:


> There is a line that is crossed when your system gets to a loudness level where you start damaging your ears, your bass gets way out of proportion with the rest of your speakers, etc.
> 
> I also find SPL competitions a strange concept (there's no SQ element at all?).
> 
> ...


Once bass starts getting into the 110dB+ range, it will actually begin to make noticeable changes to the atmospheric pressure in the interior of a vehicle. U can quite literally feel the music in the air. U can even get it loud enough to vibrate your whole body and make it hard to breathe. I love that feeling -- and that's the point of playing something louder than human hearing capabilities.

As for SPL competitions, u could make a similar point about almost any competition. How well do u think a top-fuel dragster would do on a road course? U think Tiger Woods could be a star NFL player? SPL vehicles are specifically designed to do 1 thing as well as possible.

All that being said, my system is actually geared toward SQ. I got into car audio for the bass, but I stayed for the imaging and staging. Still love to change the atmospheric pressure in my car though!


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> its kind of like driving a prius, its fine most all the time, great car, does what you ask it to do and just works..but then theres that 1 ******* you need to pass to get over a lane to exit the freeway, and you just don't have the power like your old mustang had to do it..so you miss the exit and gps beeps and says rerouting..in that 1 moment you miss that power.


A Prius in never fine. I'd consider riding my sister's bike before I'd drive a Prius.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

one time I got stuck behind two!!


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

diy.phil said:


> one time I got stuck behind two!!


I laughed pretty hard at that. I wasnt trying to offend people but it seems they are always in front of you. Like the old fat lady at Walmart you can't get around.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

oh. reminds me there's a Walmart thread that I was going to reply this morning on another site. Walmart is starting a grocery delivery service. They of course want be one step better than Amazon/Whole Foods. Walmart will use their employees, any worker that has worked a year there, to deliver food to people's houses, enter the codes (electronic door locks), and then put it in the refrigerators for these customers!!!!!


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

diy.phil said:


> oh. reminds me there's a Walmart thread that I was going to reply this morning on another site. Walmart is starting a grocery delivery service. They of course want be one step better than Amazon/Whole Foods. Walmart will use their employees, any worker that has worked a year there, to deliver food to people's houses, enter the codes (electronic door locks), and then put it in the refrigerators for these customers!!!!!


Very happy I'm not working there. Those employees are probably bummed. Or who knows maybe it gets em outside.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mahapederdon said:


> Very happy I'm not working there. Those employees are probably bummed. Or who knows maybe it gets em outside.


Kroger is doing that here in the Little Rock area. A few weeks ago a Kroger employee delivered to a neighbor and fell off into the ditch. Needed a tow truck to get him out. Flood control down here in the bottoms can be tricky if you're not paying attention to where the big ditches are along these narrow roads. With 2wd and a gravel road I always default to "call a tow truck" because I already know my truck ain't gonna get them out especially if they're in there longways.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mahapederdon said:


> A Prius in never fine. I'd consider riding my sister's bike before I'd drive a Prius.


LOL my aunt has a Prius. My mom says it's uglier than the Pinto another one of her sisters had back in the 70's. My aunt with the Prius regrets trading in her Avalon for it but will continue to drive it because that's how she is even though she could go pay cash for anything she wants right now.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

My favorite fact about the Prius is that it's supposed to be created to be environmentally conscious...yet producing just ONE of the batteries within a Prius causes more environmental damage than three H1 Hummers (production and operation) do in a year.

Toyota Prius = One of the worst cars EVER MADE in HUMAN HISTORY!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> LOL my aunt has a Prius. My mom says it's uglier than the Pinto another one of her sisters had back in the 70's. My aunt with the Prius regrets trading in her Avalon for it but will continue to drive it because that's how she is even though she could go pay cash for anything she wants right now.


They are hideous cars. It seems like they get uglier each update, too... They can only be for people who don't care about looks and even less about enjoying driving.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

DavidRam said:


>


"She _looks _hideous!"


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^that's a Prime version!! It might be fast like amazon prime or tasty like usda prime!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^Or maybe able to transform like Optimus Prime.


----------



## ajt976 (Feb 27, 2019)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^Or maybe able to transform like Optimus Prime.


If this is the case maybe it should transform into a better looking vehicle, woof...


----------



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you change the title of your thread to : "I think SPL and multiple subs are stupid. Change my mind."

Thanks.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just posting so if anyone stumbles across this thread there is no confusion.
Our ears are much more tolerant of bass. 
140 db of bass is not a huge deal. 140 db of treble can almost instantly give you hearing damage. These are facts. Please do not ever think its ok to listen to extremely loud levels of higher frequencies. YOU WILL damage your hearing.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

drop1 said:


> Just posting so if anyone stumbles across this thread there is no confusion.
> Our ears are much more tolerant of bass.
> 140 db of bass is not a huge deal. 140 db of treble can almost instantly give you hearing damage. These are facts. Please do not ever think its ok to listen to extremely loud levels of higher frequencies. YOU WILL damage your hearing.


I’ve tried to explain this to people countless times and they look at you like you have two heads...


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Ironically my wife said she was behind a Prius driver the other day throwing trash out the window. So much for the environment I guess. 

I don’t think a Prius has the electrical to support a big SPL system but I don’t know. As for multiple subwoofers, the idea is to have lots of cone area so that each subwoofer only has to move a little bit to blend with the front stage as opposed to just one subwoofer. With less cone movement to produce the same SPL you will have less distortion. Then when you want to have a little fun you unleash all the watts and shake things up including the car next to you. :laugh: I wouldn’t do that in a quiet neighborhood though or most any place really.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Pb82 Ronin said:


> My favorite fact about the Prius is that it's supposed to be created to be environmentally conscious...yet producing just ONE of the batteries within a Prius causes more environmental damage than three H1 Hummers (production and operation) do in a year.
> 
> Toyota Prius = One of the worst cars EVER MADE in HUMAN HISTORY!


Do you have a source for this "fact"? I'm not one to defend the Prius as I can't stand them but your "fact" is bs. Hybrids are more energy intensive to make but nowhere near the number you're citing and over the life of the vehicle still have a lower environmental impact than a conventional car.


----------



## St7_77 (May 17, 2019)

drop1 said:


> Just posting so if anyone stumbles across this thread there is no confusion.
> Our ears are much more tolerant of bass.
> 140 db of bass is not a huge deal. 140 db of treble can almost instantly give you hearing damage. These are facts. Please do not ever think its ok to listen to extremely loud levels of higher frequencies. YOU WILL damage your hearing.


Do you have medical evidence of such or is the “data” one opinion vs. another? I ask because my audiologist at least would sharply disagree with the idea that bass is at all safer. Especially not 140dB of ANY frequency.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

St7_77 said:


> Do you have medical evidence of such or is the “data” one opinion vs. another? I ask because my audiologist at least would sharply disagree with the idea that bass is at all safer. Especially not 140dB of ANY frequency.


An audiologist will tell you that ANY noise over 90 db will damage your hearing, to avoid getting sued. We feel pain in our ears as a natural defense against hearing damage, pain sets in at lower db at higher frequencies because there is a greater potential for damage at higher frequencies. Trust your ears, not your audiologist's insurance company's lawyer.


----------



## St7_77 (May 17, 2019)

I'm from a family full of docs and my audiologist doesn't fit your stereotype either but we can table all that for a minute. I have a more interesting question for now though. 

1) Who here listens at 140dB in the lows? (or anything well above 100, let's get some data)
2) Can you do me an experiment? Set your stereo with *music* to where you're getting said ___dB of lows. Report back the following. 
a) the overall dB rating (in A and C, to avoid debate over that)
b) don't touch anything, but turn the sub off and report what dB is still left. 
c) if possible w/ DSP handy, the dB of just the sub. 
d) what freq is your crossover for sub set at? (and if your midbass aren't hipassed, mention that too). 

My curiosity is largely what volume you're listening to the rest of the spectrum at. Since many say "well, it's just lows so that won't hurt", I'm curious to know if you're really listening to music at 85-100 or something like that, but with the sub at 140. My guess is this isn't the case and your mids/tweets are way louder than you think. But it's just a guess, no clue how you dial your stuff in and honestly I've not tested what's normal amount of loss for cutting say 80Hz and under.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

St7_77 said:


> I'm from a family full of docs and my audiologist doesn't fit your stereotype either but we can table all that for a minute. I have a more interesting question for now though.
> 
> 1) Who here listens at 140dB in the lows? (or anything well above 100, let's get some data)
> 2) Can you do me an experiment? Set your stereo with *music* to where you're getting said ___dB of lows. Report back the following.
> ...


My bet is that most on here have their sub blended with the midbass smoothly and a steady rise in output from 80hz and down. This is how most people seem to prefer their bass to sound from what I've observed otherwise the sub bass just sounds anemic. Don't know about everyone else on here but when I decide I want to pound the pavement I turn the sub up on bass tracks or rap/hip hop and let it eat. That might happen a few times a year in my truck these days. Normally just leave the sub alone on rap/hip hop.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I just added a second sub and more power. I did this to have more bass and midbass presence but not to get louder. One sub sounded fine and had plenty of output but just wasn't blending properly. Now with two subs everything level matched properly. Its all in the tune and keeping the levels relatively close.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Stycker said:


> I just added a second sub and more power. I did this to have more bass and midbass presence but not to get louder. One sub sounded fine and had plenty of output but just wasn't blending properly. Now with two subs everything level matched properly. Its all in the tune and keeping the levels relatively close.


I've always had the opposite issue. 1 sub blends effortlessly an and 2 have to be tamed white a bit. I do prefer running 2 though and I like my bass curve slanted down from 25 to 80. 25hz is likely 6 db louder than 80hz in my truck.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

ca90ss said:


> Do you have a source for this "fact"? I'm not one to defend the Prius as I can't stand them but your "fact" is bs. Hybrids are more energy intensive to make but nowhere near the number you're citing and over the life of the vehicle still have a lower environmental impact than a conventional car.


Sure...but more than 1.
Prius Outdoes Hummer in Environmental Damage | Impact Lab
Toyota Prius does more environmental damage than a Hummer – serialdeviant.org
https://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/546108-prius-enviromentally-worse-then-hummer/ (CCSU has "pulled" the article since because of the whooping it has caused to Prius sales)


https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1052110_five-reasons-buying-a-hybrid-prius-wont-save-the-planet (just for kicking the Prius when it's already down)

Hybrids are NOT the answer to environmental destruction.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll stick with my truck with a HEMIWith the driving I do mostly in town that includes pulling a trailer some it averages around 15mpg but will never ***** about it because it fits my lifestyleI'm lucky to get over 20mpg on the interstate.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Pb82 Ronin said:


> Sure...but more than 1.
> Prius Outdoes Hummer in Environmental Damage | Impact Lab
> Toyota Prius does more environmental damage than a Hummer – serialdeviant.org
> https://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/546108-prius-enviromentally-worse-then-hummer/ (CCSU has "pulled" the article since because of the whooping it has caused to Prius sales)


I guess I should have clarified, do you have any evidence that isn't based on an article that was debunked over a decade ago?


https://blog.emanualonline.com/urban-myth-or-truth-the-hummer-vs-prius-environmental-debate/


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll stick with my truck with a HEMIWith the driving I do mostly in town that includes pulling a trailer some it averages around 15mpg but will never ***** about it because it fits my lifestyleI'm lucky to get over 20mpg on the interstate.


I get 30 mpg highway with the 20 year old v8 in my car.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

ca90ss said:


> I get 30 mpg highway with the 20 year old v8 in my car.


I get 20 mpg with my 30 year old v8. Used to be 28 mpg, but slightly different gears and new injectors screwed that up.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll stick with my truck with a HEMI<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />With the driving I do mostly in town that includes pulling a trailer some it averages around 15mpg but will never ***** about it because it fits my lifestyle<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />I'm lucky to get over 20mpg on the interstate.


With my trailer my ford v8 gets like 12mpg in the city and never over 16. I put 35" tires on it and it wrecked my mpg


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I usually get about 18 mpg mixed use. On long trips sometimes 22 mpg if lucky with the speed I use lol.

I just came across an article saying the Hyundai Ioniq currently has the highest gas mileage at 58 mpg, a little more than the Prius. I always thought the Prius was the highest. We can fit six 12" subs in the Ioniq!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Heh you can't go anywhere around here without pulling a hill. Sometimes I wonder if the places I go you have to go uphill both ways like how the elders describe walking to school barefoot in the snow uphill both ways:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Since we've gotten WAY off topic I'll go ahead and put this here about a Prius me and dad saw. We were going to lunch one day and saw a Prius with the gas mileage in big letters on the back bumper. Something like 50mpg or more. He told me "there's someone who's having to justify driving a Prius by putting the gas mileage on the back bumper". One thing I have noticed is the Prius drivers around here are bad about holding up traffic. Guess they've taken the place of old Volvo drivers.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh you can't go anywhere around here without pulling a hill. Sometimes I wonder if the places I go you have to go uphill both ways like how the elders describe walking to school barefoot in the snow uphill both ways


What part of Arkansas are you in? When I've driven through on the way to Texas, there's almost no hills. Unlike middle to north Alabama, where hills abound as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ckirocz28 said:


> What part of Arkansas are you in? When I've driven through on the way to Texas, there's almost no hills. Unlike middle to north Alabama, where hills abound as far as the eye can see.


Just west of Little Rock right on the edge of the Ozarks. Drive all over West Little Rock where hills are plentiful. Now you go to other areas of Little Rock (mainly the hood) and it's flat as a pancake. Also drive up to Heber Springs a couple dozen times a year where it's hilly. But you're right, driving across the state via Memphis there really aren't any. My buddy pulled his 18.5' fiberglass bass boat with a 175hp on the back from Benton up to Tablerock Lake and got several more mpg coming back. Guess he was going downhill the whole way home, hehe. Between here and Missouri is where you get into the steep stuff.

Standing on top of Pinnacle gives you a good idea of how the land lays across the state. The range goes at a diagonal. I try to climb it once a week on average.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea.../09/MK-pinnacle-2017-06-19-3.jpg&action=click


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

So given the ops question, what would sound better...two 500 watt subs or one sub rated for 1000 watts (same power)? Even consider the subs being same brand.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It depends on too many things to give a solid answer.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

How bout this then. Two W3's or one W7?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd choose the w3's because I've never really liked the w7 when I've heard it. Now the w6v2 I've always loved and have always liked the newest version of the w3 too.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

More cone is always better imho.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

That would be a reason to go with 2 subs over one.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd choose the w3's because I've never really liked the w7 when I've heard it. Now the w6v2 I've always loved and have always liked the newest version of the w3 too.


I like the w7 for electronic music and the w6 fir everything else. The w7 has an unnatural sharpness to it in my opinion.


----------



## Mc4life2769 (Jan 6, 2021)

Brown_note said:


> Let me preface this by saying this is a "trying to understand thread", not a "judging" thread.
> 
> There is a line that is crossed when your system gets to a loudness level where you start damaging your ears, your bass gets way out of proportion with the rest of your speakers, etc. I have one 12" Dayton HO in a small sealed box and it's all I can handle. I can feel if I turn it up anymore, I'm going to really do some damage. I also find SPL competitions a strange concept (there's no SQ element at all?). Anyway, here's my questions for people with setups like four 10"s in their trunk.
> 
> ...


You dumb. Plus your one sub is ***** footing around and weak sauce.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Mc4life2769 said:


> You dumb. Plus your one sub is *** footing around and weak sauce.


These types of responses are not helpful on this site. Explain yourself without name calling.


----------

